# Overkill???



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking for some new shoes for my 07 brute. I currently have 27x10s pirelli mudweisers (mudlite knock-off) on stock rims. Tires only have about 75 miles on them and they perform as expected.....decent. I've been looking into getting a set of 28" backs or laws with aftermarket rims. Only problem is that I think an aggressive tire like such would be overkill for the type of riding I usually put the brute through. My riding terrains usually consist of lot of deep sand, hard packed dirt, grassy mesquite pastures -hunting lease, caleche roads (gravel...for you northerners), rocks and some moderate mud. Every so often I'll ride a sandy bottom or rock bottom creek, deepest i usually go is about muffler deep(no snorks). Would this tire be too much and wear out quickly? I've also thought about a set of zilla's but haven't researched them enough. Few more questions....what clutch springs would I need to run with the 28's? I have stock clutching right now. Last one, would I need a lift if I were to run 28s? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like the Zilla's would be the perfect tire for you, except for the sand, I have a feeling they would tend to dig more in the sand than prefered but, thats what 4x4 is for.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Outlaws, Silverbacks, and Zillas will all 3 HATE sand, I've run all 3 and all 3 were miserable in the sand even down to .5psi. If you're looking for a good long lasting, smooth riding mud tire that will give great performance in the sand, the tire you're looking for is the Mud Machine Bi/Tri Claw combo. They are 27x9.75 and 27x12" respecively and perform excellent in the mud, very comparable to all the other "big name" mud tires, they do like a little more wheel speed (which for a Brute is a good thing imo) but they will go the same places 27" Outlaws, Silverbacks, Vampires, or Mudzillas will. A side benefit is they run a bit tall, mine on the Prairie are 28.5" tall at 10psi, at 5psi where I normally run them they are just under 28" tall. The two things that are quite suprising about these tires is how smooth they ride for being so aggressive, and how good they are in sand. They are better in sand at low psi then Mudlites are, which is saying something considering sand is the only thing Mudlites are good at. Oh yea, the ones on my Prairie right now have about 1400mi on them and the front tires could still pass as new (still have most of the little "hairs" sticking off of them still) and the rear tires have barely rounded off the leading edge of the lug.

This is what they look like if you've never seen them.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i love how flat of a profile those tri-claws have! i want some real bad!!


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Those are some good looking tires. Happen to know how they'll do in rocky terrain? I was afraid that the backs, laws and zillas would dig to china in sand. Noticed this past weekend that my mudweiser even like to dig quite abit. Guess thats what I get when the sand is soft it goes up to your anxles when you step in it. Who sells the bi/tri claws? Ive heard of them but never seen them anywhere.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sand Tires Unlimited is the company that makes them, they aren't as common as they used to be, they've been around for pretty much as long as the Vampires. Back in the day when Foreman 450s were the baddest bike around lol. I know of a couple places that have good prices with free shipping. They'll run you a little less then Outlaws and Silverbacks will price wise. I'll shoot you a PM as soon as I find the link to the site I got mine from. I think Mud Throwers carries them also, not sure if they've got the same free shipping deal as the place that I'm thinking of though. I haven't really had a chance to really beat on them in the rocks as there isn't any where I live lol, but what little experience I do have with them the tires didn't do bad, the one thing they could be better at is climbing, expecially wet rocks.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

I sent you a PM with the place that I got mine from, I also checked Mud Throwers for you and they have them for $126 for the Bis and $146 for the Tris, they also have free shipping.:bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I use to run swamp fox plus tires and loved them for a trail tire and was really impressed by them in the mud. The area i mainly ride in is clay and sand and they never let me down. Plus they come in 28s unlike the bi/tris


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

Bi's tri's would be a great choice for you kind of riding. You definitely do not want backs in sand, you'll dig to china and then some. Matt at Mudthrowers is a great guy and will price match. Also, if you become a subscribing member here, you can get 10% off any purchase at Mudthrowers.


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like we ride the same kinda terrain and I love my Zillas. They are light and fairly cheap too, compared to most tires.

George


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I ran them back in the day too.... The only other tire out there to compete were the EDL's and they had just hit the market. So it was either 27" Claws or 28" EDL's. Outlaws soon hit the market though and took over. Back then they were HEAVY tires.. Now they probably are about the same as all the others.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I would recommend the 28 inch itp 589, I had them on my Rubicon and they were good in everything,


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys. Kind of leaning more towards the Zillas because they are light and have nothing but good reviews. Would I be able to run 28x12 in the rear without rubbing the fueltank? I was unsure when I bought my mudwisers and thats why I have 10s on all 4.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah You be fine


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Zillas are great tires man, I've run them myself, BUT you're gonna HATE them in the sand. I'm not trying to persuade you to not get them cause they are darn good tires, but they are easily one of the worst tires I've run in the sand. Worse then Swamplites, and close to as bad as Vampires, Outlaws, and Silverbacks. Just don't wanna see you get something you're gonna regret.


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

If it were me i'd get the bi and tri claws since you said you ride a lot of sand. But that's just my opinion. Opinions are like a**holes, everyone has one:bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

swamp fox plus has a great flat tread that rides smooth on hard surfaces and did good in mud and didnt dig in sand and are cheap at www.motorcycletire.com


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

agreed swamp fox plus is a great tire, anyone mention gators? forget the other that looks the same but I run sand to mud all day. I like MST's but gators seem great in the sugar. Think swamp fox will be my next tire.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i liked the gators to but the closer tread pattern on the swamp fox plus made it feel like a smoother ride on hard pack and less digging in sand to me


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have 28x11x14 Zillas on all 4 corners and love them. I do not have any clutch upgrades, and just recently added a lift only because I wanted to. You can run them just fine without a lift. I think they perform just fine in sand, especially in the 300 ft sand drags.....he,he !! I have never had any problems with them digging. I liked them so much I put them on my Rhino in the same size.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Choices choices choices. I'm still unsure which tire would be an all around tire. I'm afraid any tire in our sand is going to dig to china. The sand is soo soft I wont even ride my MX bike in it (use to love riding sand). Honestly a set of rear Skat Traks would probably be best for sand haha. Guess I'll still with the mudwisers for a bit until I find a good deal on some zillas or claws.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

zillas, i dont think you will regret it.


----------

